
Why Apple, Google, Microsoft or Yahoo Should Buy MySpace - jaybol
http://seekingalpha.com/article/262165-why-apple-google-microsoft-or-yahoo-should-buy-myspace
======
michaelpinto
I still think it was dumb for Yahoo! to abandon GeoCities!

------
arihant
I don't think that MySpace user count is 63 million. I would assume it to be
way more than that.

------
jacques_chester
Three of the arguments are the same (Apple, Google and Microsoft have lots of
cash, they should spend it on something!) and for Yahoo the argument is that
misery deserves company.

I'm not really convinced.

